# 67 drum to disc conversion--2nd round



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

I already started one thread. But this one has another set of questions. So, starting a new one. 

Based on advice received here I've left the stock distribution, non-proportioning block in the car and added the holdiff valve. 

But, in looking at OPGI here

https://www.opgi.com/gto/C241043/

They show a disc-specific pressure switch.

So, question one: Do I need to switch out the original from the stock 4-wheel drum setup?

Question two: now that I have the engine out, I see that the wire coming off of the pressure switch is cut. I've looked through the schematics in the FSM but still not sure where it went originally. I have no issue soldering on another length of wire. But, where to?

Thanks again.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the brass distribution block for '67 A-body is the exact same whethèr drum or factory disc, the main difference will be the addition of the metering valve in the front line coming off the master cyl, that & disc brake master. many of us have noted opgi product listings lack a lot of truth, over & over, just trying to make a sale. (worst example... read their glowing description of '68-69 repro fenders... repro '68-69 fenders are garbage.)

the brake warning light wire goes through a large diam grommet on the body right above the frame. the wire, I believe, is light brown in color, I can go look on a partscar.

pic I pulled off old PY thread, '67 brake line routing has been owner modified due to addition of RA manifolds


----------



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks. I knew the actual brass block was the same. What raised an eyebrow was the "disc pressure switch". I thought maybe that changed between drum and disc. 

And, thanks for going out and looking...I'm gonna go out now and see if I can find the grommet hole. I just have a cut wire in my hands on the engine side of the firewall.


----------



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok, I see the hole in the firewall. Any idea what it plugs in to under the dash?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Cudaboy_71 said:


> Ok, I see the hole in the firewall. Any idea what it plugs in to under the dash?


can't remember on a '67 where the brake light wire continues to, am thinking it just goes into the dash harness.


----------



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok, thanks. If it wasn't 108° outside right now I'd go dig under the dash. I'm hoping I'll find the other end of a cut wire....on a cooler day.


----------

